# Neoba big bee buzz -- tulsa, ok -- march 22-23, 2013



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Online registration is now available at neoba.org.


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is the schedule for speakers and topics:


FRIDAY, MARCH 22, 2013 

5:30 p.m. Registration 

6:00 p.m. Ed Levi – How I Don’t Medicate My Bees, In Approximately 45 minutes 

6:45 p.m. Let’s Eat!!! – Dinner 

7:30 p.m. Michael Bush – Lazy Beekeeping

8:15 p.m. Sam Comfort – Alternative Hives for Alternative Minds – Bringing the Means of Production Back to the Beekeeper.

9:00 p.m. Adjourn 


SATURDAY, MARCH 23, 2013

8:45 a.m. Registration 

9:15 a.m. Don Molnar, Oklahoma Apiary Inspector – Oklahoma Beekeeping Update 

9:30 a.m. Ed Levi – The Bee Informed Partnership 

9:45 a.m. Michael Bush – Four Simple Steps to Better Beekeeping

10:45 a.m. Break

11:00 p.m. Sam Comfort – Swarm the State: the Creation of Anarchy Apiaries

12:00 p.m. Lunch/Talk Bees

1:15 p.m. Michael Bush – Natural Comb and the Importance Of Cell Size 

2:15 p.m. Break 

2:30 p.m. Ed Levi – Continuing Beekeeping Travels With Ed -- Egypt,Haiti, Ethiopia And Maybe Some Other Places

3:15 p.m. Panel Discussion – All Speakers
3:45 p.m. Auction and Raffle 

4:00 p.m. Adjourn


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

If you are sure you are planning to attend and have not yet registered, please go to NEOBA.org and register. It will help us plan the meals.

Once again, even if you do not pre-register, you can show up the day of the event and pay your fee. We would prefer that you register, but we do not want anybody to stay home because they forgot or failed to register in advance. 

At this point, this also provides a chance to meet in person some other people who post on Beesource. In addition to myself and Michael Bush, Solomon Parker will attend. 

Finally, the primary vendor for this event is Ozark Bee Supply, and you should pre-order with them. Their contact information is located on their website: http://www.ozarkbees.com . I think they will have Ultrabreeze suits and jackets available for purchase.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

cya there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

